# Lightroom 4.4 and 7D2 raw files.



## Richard8971 (Nov 26, 2015)

I have read that Lightroom does not support 7D2 raw files and to do so, you must convert them into TIFF files using DPP first. I am using LR version 4.4.

Any new news?

D


----------



## candc (Nov 26, 2015)

If that version of lr is from before the 7dii release then it will not have support and you will need to update. There is a top of the page post here about bh photo offering a discount on adobe cc.

Edit: there was a post. Keep your eyes open for deals the next few days. Something will pop up again.


----------



## Orangutan (Nov 26, 2015)

Adobe has a free DNG converter, which I used for my 70D for a while.

https://helpx.adobe.com/photoshop/using/adobe-dng-converter.html


----------



## tcmatthews (Nov 27, 2015)

I do not know what version they added 7D2 support but the current version does support 7D2 raw files.


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 27, 2015)

tcmatthews said:


> I do not know what version they added 7D2 support but the current version does support 7D2 raw files.



It was lightroom 5.something that added the support. The new version most definitely supports them....


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 27, 2015)

Adobe does not update older versions of Lightroom to add new cameras. As you said, you can either convert them to DNG, or use Canon DPP and export them to lightroom (a TIFF file is created). You can then edit the TIFF file in lightroom. Its not a perfect solution, you can use free software like Gimp, or signup for Adobe CC for $10 a month. I just bought the $90 black Friday deal from B&H so I saved $40 on a years subscription.


----------



## weixing (Nov 27, 2015)

Hi,
I'm using DNG converter to convert my 7D2 RAW to DNG for use in LR 4.4. Since I like to keep my RAW files, this method take up too many space and too troublesome... so finally decided to upgrade... not bad at the moment... LR 6.3 seem a bit faster than LR 4.4.

Have a nice day.


----------

